# Can



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

....anyone see the mistake in this listing? :wink2:

Garrard Gold Watch


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Date of manufacture. Royal Warrant By appointment to HM the Queen!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> Date of manufacture. Royal Warrant By appointment to HM the Queen!


Give that man a prize 

Obviously the seller isn`t a Royalist :lol:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Date of manufacture. Royal Warrant By appointment to HM the Queen!


 :clap:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Date of manufacture. Royal Warrant By appointment to HM the Queen!
> ...


Probably thinks that the Royal Family comes from telly land. :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, I`ve aquainted the seller with his/her mistake so we`ll see if they amend the details or not


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, I`ve aquainted the seller with his/her mistake so we`ll see if they amend the details or not


Their Royle highnesses and I thank you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well the seller replied to my message...



> Thanks very much for the information, much appreciated.


Hasn`t altered the listing though


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well the seller replied to my message...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there's a surprise. :lol:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

He's spelled De havilland wrong too- there are two ll's in it :yes:

John


----------

